# Botanicare Clearex vs. Advanced Nutrients Final Phase



## flammable415 (Jun 15, 2010)

So I need to pick out a high end flushing solution for I am unsure wheather or not to use Clearex or Final Phase. I would normally use Final Phase but I have heard good things about the Clearex, except I have no experience using clearex. So I would appreciate any facts you guys have on the two and your experience feed back using them. If there is something better out please let me know.  and happy smokin


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 16, 2010)

I use clearex and like it. It's the most popular flushing product at my local hydro stores.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 18, 2010)

I use clearex. Add it to my rez with plain water the begging of flush as recommended. Then i change the rez 24 hours later with plain water for rest of flush. Works great for me.


----------



## flammable415 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool cool thanks for the input. I am probably going to use the flush solution for 3 to 4 days with a low ph and then flush with pure water for 3 to 6 more days, I need pure taste.


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 21, 2010)

Those flushing solutions dont really anything but clean the tank. You could get the same results by cleaning your res with distilled vinegar. The idea is just to remove salts.


----------



## mmd604 (Jun 22, 2010)

whiteflour said:


> Those flushing solutions dont really anything but clean the tank. You could get the same results by cleaning your res with distilled vinegar. The idea is just to remove salts.


I use that method works great why not save a few dollars and use your own.


----------



## fallinprince (Nov 10, 2010)

i know im thread high-jacking but how about for soil gardens id had to spend 15$ on clearex when i could have just spend 2$ on distilled vinegar


----------

